# Eye Fi sd cards



## Smokeyr67 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I'd like to transfer my pics straight to my laptop for immediate review, is this possible with an Eye Fi card?

Thanks

Shane


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2014)

wifi card uses 10X more energy.  It will deplete your battery very fast.  I have one but I use the EZshare card.  I only turn it on when I want to transfer something to my phone for facebook post.  To do what you are suggesting, I only would suggest hooking your camera to a power source.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2014)

You can also use usb cable to tether it to your laptop for immediate review.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 14, 2014)

Smokeyr67 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'd like to transfer my pics straight to my laptop for immediate revies, is this possible with an Eye Fi card?
> 
> ...



I don't use the Eyefi myself - as Robin mentioned they are battery hogs, that and the SD cards I use are the Sandisk Extreme Pro with the 95 mps write speed, the Eyefi's I think only do something like 30-45 mps write which slows me down too much when I'm shooting in burst mode.

When I do take my laptop for review or editing purposes I just pack the USB cable with it, I can connect and download to the laptop as fast if not faster that way than I could wireless anyway.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 14, 2014)

I love how there are several responses and NONE of them have actually attempted to answer the question. The responses just ignored it and talked about other aspects of the eye-fi card or other ways to show photos on a computer when you take them.

To answer the question asked. Some of the cards that Eye-Fi makes can and some cannot. Eye-Fi's website specifies what cards will and what cards won't.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 14, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> You can also use usb cable to tether it to your laptop for immediate review.



This. It's not really practical when shooting outdoors, but it can be done.


----------



## JClishe (Jan 15, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> I love how there are several responses and NONE of them have actually attempted to answer the question. The responses just ignored it and talked about other aspects of the eye-fi card or other ways to show photos on a computer when you take them.



I noticed the same thing.


----------



## JClishe (Jan 15, 2014)

Shane-

Yes it is absolutely possible to transfer images straight to your laptop from an Eye-Fi card as you shoot. I do this frequently and there 2 main issues to be aware of:

1. If you're shooting RAW the transfers will take awhile. My 5D3 supports 2 cards so I write RAW to the CF card and S1 JPG's to the Eye-Fi which works great at getting the images on my laptop quickly for review while still retaining the full size RAW. If your camera has multiple card slots I'd recommend that approach.

2. As others have noted, this will consume more battery on your camera, which may or may not be an issue...that's an issue only you can decide on a shoot by shoot basis depending on how long you intend to be shooting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kevin88 (Jan 16, 2014)

Smokeyr67 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'd like to transfer my pics straight to my laptop for immediate review, is this possible with an Eye Fi card?
> 
> ...



I don't think an eye-fi goes well with a laptop as it's mainly putting in a camera. I've a RavPower filehub and I think you should 
give it a go. It transfer my pics from a phone or a tab to USB/SD card straightly. And you can simply put the USB storage in your laptop 
and get it there. It's much easier and most importantly, an eye-fi 16G costs you over $70 while this multifunctional filehub is simply less than
$50 in a case that you have flexible storage choices. Get it from amazon if you'd like.


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies folks

The shoots I have coming up are 3 models indoors, so for that I'll just use the laptop and cables, and an outdoor casual shoot with 1 model so I'll just use the camera's screen for that. I might just put the $130 for the card into my body upgrade account, and be patient

Thanks again

Shane


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 16, 2014)

I just assume it is a given that is possible (assuming he buys the right one).


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Jan 16, 2014)

And have a portable Wi Fi hub


----------



## JClishe (Jan 16, 2014)

Smokeyr67 said:


> And have a portable Wi Fi hub



Why?


----------



## Smokeyr67 (Jan 16, 2014)

My laptop and tablet are rx only, and the sd card is tx only, so an interface is needed?


----------



## JClishe (Jan 16, 2014)

Smokeyr67 said:


> My laptop and tablet are rx only, and the sd card is tx only, so an interface is needed?



Nope. You can configure the Eye-Fi to connect to an existing WiFi Hotspot (if one is available) or do a peer to peer connection between the Eye-Fi and your laptop (for example if you're on location somewhere).


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 17, 2014)

Do you mean outside of your home?, as i have only used my eye-fi card connected though my home router to my notebook, i dont take a lot of photo`s at a time so it saves me removing the memory card or connecting with the cable every-time.

If i take photo`s around the house they are transferred straight to my notebook, it take around 5 seconds to transfer a raw file for me, about 2 seconds for jpeg.

John.



Smokeyr67 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'd like to transfer my pics straight to my laptop for immediate review, is this possible with an Eye Fi card?
> 
> ...


----------



## JClishe (Jan 17, 2014)

Correct, outside of your home. An Eye-Fi can connect to a laptop (or tablet) in peer to peer mode literally *ANYWHERE*.


----------



## paul1978 (Jan 17, 2014)

Great cards. You can even transfer without touching your camera.....star trail photography from a nice warm car using your iPad and a remote!! 


That's it for now!


----------



## paul1978 (Jan 17, 2014)

Also just get a 'used' one from eBay! Cheap as chips!! 


That's it for now!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jan 17, 2014)

Some of the older one`s don't support raw, so be careful.

John.


----------



## Kevin88 (Jan 22, 2014)

Eye-fi can work like you do. But I prefer sth more flexible like my RavPower filehub. It transfer my pics from my phone or tab to a SD/USB quickly. Also it includes a WIFI hotspot function. A light, neat gadget, just taking me $45.


----------



## cchoate (Apr 25, 2014)

Stay away from the Toshiba Flashair ll wifi card. I wanted a card to simply transfer 20 to 30 photo's at a time from my camera to laptop. With Toshiba's present software you have to highlight each picture individually and download one at a time. Also, you can't delete any pictures off the card with the software, making you pull the card out of the camera which defeats the whole purpose of wireless convenience.


----------

